# Looking for an apartment in dubai marina



## YAWLONG (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be tranfferring from Spore to Dubai in 3 months time from now and is eagerly looking for a decent fullly furnished (with kitchen & furniture) apartment (1 or 2 bedrooms) in Dubai Marina or Media City.

I will be happy to hear your advice and guidance soon in order to get an ideal apartment there.

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

You should have no problems. If you are staying for a couple of years it might be cheaper to rent unfurished and buy furniture. There are more unfurnished places from what I have seen so you would have more options that way. Before moving here I kept an eye on Dubizzle. It helps to get a feel for prices and what's available.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your time in Dubai.


----------



## YAWLONG (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks mate.




Grass hopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should have no problems. If you are staying for a couple of years it might be cheaper to rent unfurished and buy furniture. There are more unfurnished places from what I have seen so you would have more options that way. Before moving here I kept an eye on Dubizzle. It helps to get a feel for prices and what's available.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you enjoy your time in Dubai.


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Try Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## Dubai (Aug 26, 2009)

hi Lee,

Try this guy: James - 050 1011383. He is an agent working in Dubai Marina and the surrounding area's. British guy and very straight (hard to find in Dubai!)

Good luck pal.




YAWLONG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be tranfferring from Spore to Dubai in 3 months time from now and is eagerly looking for a decent fullly furnished (with kitchen & furniture) apartment (1 or 2 bedrooms) in Dubai Marina or Media City.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Call my mate warren - 050 4233151 - he's British (well from Wolverhampton) too - we go back a long, long way, they specialise in rentals in marina.....


----------

